# Fun Police



## Farneyman (Sep 6, 2009)

Shame on you.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 6, 2009)

utter utter joke.


----------



## medwayjon (Sep 6, 2009)

Is this regarding the "homergate" threads?


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 6, 2009)

utter utter joke.
		
Click to expand...

That would seem to be the problem. Its was ok to poke fun at others but when it was turned it wasnt liked.

There was nothing personal in my opinion in that thread


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2009)

Agreed.  Apparently only funny if it's Mono


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2009)

utter utter joke.
		
Click to expand...

That would seem to be the problem. Its was ok to poke fun at others but when it was turned it wasnt liked.

There was nothing personal in my opinion in that thread
		
Click to expand...

Nothing personal at all.
Funniest thing I have read in ages.
PC gone mad


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 6, 2009)

Was never anything personal no attacks or anything just one man caught out by his walter mitty stories, and not being brave enough to own up. 

Personaly I think that now it is deleted it has blown any credibility he had left.
		
Click to expand...

A vote of no confidence...


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2009)

Was never anything personal no attacks or anything just one man caught out by his walter mitty stories, and not being brave enough to own up. 

Personaly I think that now it is deleted it has blown any credibility he had left.


----------



## medwayjon (Sep 6, 2009)

Look at the bigger picture here.

The forum is provided by GM and in turn IPC Media. Companies pay IPC Media to advertise on this forum so image is everything.

Therefore, if a thread could possibly be deemed to cast any negativity on the image and quality of the forum it has to be deleted, whether people like it or not.

Just because I have deleted it doesnt mean I dont value freedom of expression and indeed have anything against any of the posters in the thread, Im not exactly "mr diplomatic" as my mates on here know but I think it was genuine cause for deletion as per the criteria given to moderators by GM.

If I have pee'd any of you off then sorry, I understand where you are coming from, but I stand by the legitimate reason for my actions here.

If you want to discuss it PM me.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 6, 2009)

Which part was 'casting any negativity' on the forum? The Homer blatantly lied part of it?

The threads being pulled had nothing to do with the fact that you are buddies by any chance?


----------



## medwayjon (Sep 6, 2009)

I have played golf with the man at forum meets, that doesnt automatically mean we are blood-brothers or something.

Just an observation.

There are no loyalties involved, just a view that such threads dont make the forum look great to new eyes or those with a vested interest, for example advertisers.


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2009)

John,

I did not think it cast any negative light on GM or the forum, the man in question said he had been in hospital for an operation and would be missing from golf for a while.

On the said days he was playing golf and gave an excuse that quite honestly my son would not have used, he honestly expected us to believe someone else used his card for two days and then entered the scores under his name by mistake.

To say the chances of that happening are remote would be an understatement, more chance of winning the lottery.
The only negative thing in this is that he could not tell the truth when he was found out and instead concocted a story that was not plausible.

I like dodger think it was pulled as you are mates and has nothing to do with the image of GM or this forum.
If you look closly no advertising is done on the forum pages.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 6, 2009)

And it was getting a good amount of hits.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 6, 2009)

I find it hard to understand how this/that thread has been pulled as it may look bad to others both potential members and potential/current avertisers.  

How many posts here will diss/ rubbish certain clubs/stores/clothes/courses etc and with Homer as a prolific poster he will/has been involved with lots of it.

In my humble opinion your point just dont stand up

Maybe now Homer knows what it feels like to be "mono'd"


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 6, 2009)

He was outed and never had the balls to admit it,great thing Howdidido .It was different when it was Mono it because he's a kid and thats ok is it (don't think so)

He got caught out big time ,end of.


----------



## drawboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Missed this, anyone care to shed a bit of light?


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Sep 6, 2009)

For what it's worth Jon, I disagree with your actions.
Homer has brought this on himself and as far as I'm concerned he's been busted.
Not that I believed much of what Homer said before, but his credibility is now in tatters and I can't see how he can possibly carry on the way he has.


----------



## IM01 (Sep 6, 2009)

There are no loyalties involved, just a view that such threads dont make the forum look great to new eyes or those with a vested interest, for example advertisers.
		
Click to expand...

Your right,it doesn't look great when he's the link between the forum and the mag..

There were comments of comedy genius in the 1st post which should have been left for all to read.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 6, 2009)

[quote


There were comments of comedy genius in the 1st post which should have been left for all to read.  

[/QUOTE]

Its ok Mono has a print out of the thread and is selling it on ebay


----------



## colint (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been trying to stay out of this because I've got no problem with Homer per se, but this thread being pulled is a complete disgrace and incredibly hypocritical.

As has been said before, Mono has been absolutely blasted on this forum and Homer has been one of the main protaganists. Mono is a young lad, and when he's said a few things that might be a bit dodgy, I think most people have just smilled to themselves and let it go because we've all told a bit of BS when were kids. Some of the attacks on him were quite personal, why did these threads not get pulled ? 

I do not buy the argument about advertisers, it's quite frankly bull$hit. When selling advertising, the media company will be saying "we've got xx amount of forum members, xx amount of hits per day". If an advertiser dipped into the thread he'd have saw somebody whose been caught telling a few porkies and quite rightly had the mick taken, in a generally amusing way, in a thread with stacks of posts and hits. If any individual posts had over stepped the mark they could have been deleted, not the whole thread. 

Homer went into great and ellaborate detail about his illness and comeback. I really don't know why he felt the need to give so much detail on the stages of his "comeback" when he was already playing. If he'd have held his hands up early on, he'd have took some good natured stick and that probably would have been it. But to continually deny make up further stories has just made him look a bit of a fool imho. The mistaken identity bit is one story, but why increase YOUR handicap on YOUR signature if someone else had played under your name ?

If you lie and get caught, you've got to take the consequences. You can't go crying to the mods, especially when you've been almost guilty of bullying younger members of the forum for the same offence.

The word untenable to mind


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 6, 2009)

The word untenable to mind
		
Click to expand...

Is that for Lord Homer or his 'mod' mate that posts less often than the Royal Mail do nowadays.....?


----------



## DCB (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought MedwayJon had withdrawn from the forum in recent times, by his own admission.

To do this is mis-use of the mods rights !!!


----------



## Amaboknaai (Sep 6, 2009)

Open post to The Moderator(s).

Clearly, being a "newb" on this forum will no doubt give rise to some of those who have thousands of posts thinking that I needn't be taken seriously.

As one of IPC long-term paying customers, I think that you are being heavy-handed and, it appears, biased in favour of Homer, having pulled, what was an interesting post made, in "The Lounge" where, supposedly, "anything goes" - goes in the bin, so it seems.

Your post trying to explain it away is a pathetic response and trying to couch it in terms of negatively affecting IPC and Golf-Monthly is weak. I have seen worse letters directly criticising them gracing the pages of the Magazine.

I for one, am going to vote with my feet. I am going to immediately cancel my longstanding direct-debit to the printed magazine. This forum, is clearly not one where open debate can be held and if The Moderator(s) are taking up sides with their golf-buddies to the detriment of the majority of contributors and paying customers, this can be likened to internet Fascism which is opposed to the democratic, free-spirit of what a Forum should be.

Have fun Homer and your Moderator buddies, but I am back off to Golfmagic and ModSquadGolf where this thread would never have been shutdown.


----------



## RGDave (Sep 6, 2009)

I for one, am going to vote with my feet. I am going to immediately cancel my longstanding direct-debit to the printed magazine. This forum, is clearly not one where open debate can be held and if The Moderator(s) are taking up sides with their golf-buddies to the detriment of the majority of contributors and paying customers, this can be likened to internet Fascism which is opposed to the democratic, free-spirit of what a Forum should be.
		
Click to expand...

OK. Run along then.....and don't forget to cancel that Direct Debit.
I'm sure IPC can survive your protest.
(I appreciate you voting with your feet, it's something I do a great deal, but over such a mountain from a molehill?)

- - - - 

I, for one, couldn't care less either way BUT threads that take a wrong turn might be best removed (i.m.o.)


----------



## Amaboknaai (Sep 6, 2009)

RGDave

Yes, there will always be those with 1704 posts more than me with that type of comment...I am exercising my rights and saying what I feel in the hope that more people with lots of posts stand up and let the Powers-that-be know just how they feel.

I disagree with what you have to say, but I will defend, to the end, your right to say it...


----------



## brendy (Sep 6, 2009)

Guys this is my first serious post on this matter.
First things first, things have gone too far, this isnt banter, its a lot stronger and those that love to stir the big spoon are at it again.
Now, I found it amusing at the start as it was light hearted and was waiting for a straight forward answer which to me, never surfaced. I am not going to get into this suffice to say, the threads in my opinion had run their courses. I had nothing to do with the removals but for the sake of a fluid forum think this needs to have a line drawn under it.
For those that want to cancel their subscription (if indeed they actually do subscribe, thats a whole other story), thats just pathetic and amounts to nothing more than posturing on the internet.

Lets just move on, there are plenty of other subjects now that we can all comment on without bringing negativity to the forum, from ALL parties.


----------



## Amaboknaai (Sep 6, 2009)

Pathetic....really pathetic, sycophantic and hiding behind internet personas - and yes, I do subscribe. Do you really play golf?

Goodbye.


----------



## brendy (Sep 6, 2009)

Pathetic....really pathetic, sycophantic and hiding behind internet personas - and yes, I do subscribe. Do you really play golf?

Goodbye.
		
Click to expand...

I can remove your forum account no probs, just send me a pm stating this.
Ta
Brendy
Ps, thats me actually holding a club in my signature so it is fair to say, I do play.


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2009)

Think you are taking what was a lighthearted laugh at someone who made a mistake too far m8.

But everyone is entitled to react in thier own way, shame as you have not been on before despite registering 2 years ago, stick around as I'm sure there will be many other posts in which to have a good laugh.


----------



## owalker (Sep 6, 2009)

I missed out on the original thread, but it sounds like it should have been locked rather than deleted. Threads should only be deleted due to libel, in my opinion.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2009)

Nothing, absolutely nothing was said on the original thread that wouldn't have been said to Martins face.
There was nothing vindictive in any of the posts at all, no threats, no swearing (as far as I can remember) and it was all in good humour.
What possible reason could there have been to pull it other than to save Homer further embarrassment?
A bit unfair and to be honest an abuse of a moderators powers.


----------



## Herbie (Sep 6, 2009)

I must have missed all this, perhaps I need to hold my boobs over the garden fence more often.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 6, 2009)

Smiffy is in my opinion 100% correct in his post.If I had lied like a 3 year old I would have expected the same ribbing from forummers and lets be honest ribbing is exactly what it was but obviously a certain someone couldn't handle it.Poor poor form from the mods.Anyhow I'm off to update my handicap on the my profile..


----------



## brendy (Sep 6, 2009)

The forum software doesn't seem to have a lock function, it either stays open or gets suspended.


----------



## Herbie (Sep 6, 2009)

I darent update mine after today dodger.


----------



## ClarkeCAGC (Sep 6, 2009)

Was the post regarding mono deleted?


----------



## vig (Sep 6, 2009)

WTF is this post about?

I guess homer has posted something that was untrue????


----------



## Andy (Sep 6, 2009)

Homer dug himself a hole and continued digging despite repeated chances to come clean. Instead he continued to spout nonsense and then chose to claim he was being personally attacked. What bull!!

And now one of the mods steps in from the dark and pulls the thread. Were you texted, phoned, emailed or did you happen to stumble onto the thread Jon and feel sorry for Homer?

Time for the mods to loosen their ties and let the blood flow back to the brain.

Andy


----------



## medwayjon (Sep 6, 2009)

To conclude from my end;

I wasnt texted by Homer or asked to act by him, we hadnt exchanged numbers anyhow.

It was nothing to do with feeling sorry for anyone, I have my view on the subject but I didnt act on that, I acted on what I believe was the best course of action for the image of the forum as a whole.

Some of you I know think I was wrong, even mates of mine (fair play for speaking up for whatyou think btw!), but I think I acted correctly and stand by my decision.

GM have decided it was the right course of action on this occasion, if they had deemed it wrong I would have accepted that without any problem as it is THEIR forum ultimately.

Please remember that the Moderators only act in accordance with the criteria established by GM. None of us want to be party-poopers and spoil peoples enjoyment of the forum but in the absence of GM staff 24/7 we sometimes have to make a decision which is then reviewed by GM.

Sometimes the anti-mod vibes can be frustrating for us and we only try to do our best.

Jon


----------



## Andy (Sep 6, 2009)

Of course GM will agree, Homer is almost a staff member.

Andy


----------



## brendy (Sep 6, 2009)

Andy, I wouldnt start jumping to conclusions without knowing all of the situation.


----------



## colint (Sep 6, 2009)

Jon, we all appreciate the job mods do and and accept it can sometimes be a thankless task, but can you explain why this thread was pulled, and the threads about Mono were not ? Is seems to be OK for established forum members to rake a young kid over the coals, but when a grown man is caught acting like a daft kid and gets rightly ridiculed then the thread gets pulled.


----------



## brendy (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you will find almost all mono bashing threads were removed as were these. It does get a little tedious going over the same thing though.
Todays front page is tomorrows chip wrapper and all that.


----------



## Andy (Sep 6, 2009)

Brendy,

Care to fill me in then on what I don't know so I can post more accurately?

Andy


----------



## Yerman (Sep 6, 2009)

This whole thing stinks as is seriously damaging to the credibility of this forum. Fortunately its not the only golf forum.


----------



## medwayjon (Sep 6, 2009)

Colin,

Threads bashing mono were very regularly removed by mods.

Brendy in particular was very good and dealt with a lot of mono-bashing.


----------



## Andy (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you will find almost all mono bashing threads were removed as were these. It does get a little tedious going over the same thing though.
Todays front page is tomorrows chip wrapper and all that.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha Ha You are at the wind up !!!!

I prefer to read the news via the web now.

Andy


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2009)

For crying out loud Guys - can we move on?

I really don't care if Homer was or wasn't playing when he shouldn't have been. I really don't care if the thread was deleted. I really do care that some seem to want to drag it on for ever. If the Mods think something I've posted is out of order then they'll delete it - will I cry? No - got better things to do.

I really don't care and I'm getting bored with it.

Lets move on - the world isn't going to end because of this but bickering about the episode isn't doing anyone any good.

By the way has anyone thought that maybe Homer updated his handicap after 2 poor rounds from before the op? Not saying this is the case but is it really that important?

There is more to life than this.....


----------



## colint (Sep 6, 2009)

Probably is time to move on, but it would have been over a lot earlier with a simple admission by Homer. As for the Hcap, he was asked to explain it on several occasions and didn't, despite being willing to offer explanations for the identity theft, so I think your suggestion is unlikely.


----------



## madandra (Sep 6, 2009)

I dont agree with kicking a man when he is down and HJS is flat on his erse after this debacle. I wouldnt have pulled it and I am sure it was pulled with the best intentions. 

I know that people dont like the fact that there are Mods on the forum but we only act with the best intentions. There comes a point when a topic becomes uncomfortable although not insulting and on this occassion I think it was an act of mercy by Jon.


----------



## Basher (Sep 6, 2009)

Bloody hell, wish I hadn't played this afternoon! Looks like I missed a right bunfight!

I take it Homer's been a bit of a naughty boy then. I take it he posted about recovering from his op while all the time playing normally?

He got many well wishing posts from obviously concerned members, myself included. A shame if he was telling porkies all the time!   Oh dear!
I notice Homer has had nothng to say about it all on this thread.


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Utter utter Dogshow. 

It's clearly a case of one rule for one and one rule for another. 

Homer you were caught out, simple as. Why you didn't have the balls to admit early on that you'd been leading this entire forum on merry dance I really don't know.


----------



## brendy (Sep 6, 2009)

Utter utter Dogshow. 

It's clearly a case of one rule for one and one rule for another.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, one more time, Homer does not run this forum.
Everyones posts are equally open to being moderated or suspended.
The negative mono posts were removed, the negative homer posts were removed and yet you still insist on harping on like old women. The sad thing is that once this all kicked off and I read it on my pda, I expected these replies.


----------



## MizunoMan (Sep 6, 2009)

From reading all these HJS bashing threads (but without knowing what's going on) i get the impression that he was caught stealing pensions from the old folks home.

Anything less than this then fecking get a life!!

Its getting boring.


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Homer does not run this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news, have you shared this nugget of information with Homer himself  




			you still insist on harping on like old women
		
Click to expand...

Mr Brendy I take great offence at this statement and would like this thread pulled from the forum. I am a 73 year old female golfer with a 36 handicap from Braintree Essex and find your comments derogatory to women.


----------



## brendy (Sep 6, 2009)

Mr Brendy I take great offence at this statement and would like this thread pulled from the forum. I am a 73 year old female golfer with a 36 handicap from Braintree Essex and find your comments derogatory to women.
		
Click to expand...

Thems some grand keyboard skills up point 1, my stereotype stands though.

You are in Bristol and fancy Carol Vorderman, caught out big boy


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh shuks, my fib telling skills are as good as Homers


----------



## brendy (Sep 6, 2009)

BTW noone would actually admit to being a braintreetonian!


----------



## MarkS (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Timberbonce (Sep 6, 2009)

I (like many other forum members it seems) missed the original thread, but i have read through all the posts on this thread. 
I can see why some people a bit upset about missing out on reading it but i'm not surprised that it got deleted, i would have deleted it myself.

This whole thing reminds me of school yard bullying. 

It embarressing  i thought we were all like minded grown ups?

Does any one really deserve to come on here and face public ridicule? or worse be forced away?

I'm quite disapointed by the hole thing.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 6, 2009)

What did I miss?
I'm on this site every day, more times than I can count, and I missed it all. 
What happened?


----------



## Andy (Sep 6, 2009)

Does any one really deserve to come on here and face public ridicule? or worse be forced away?
		
Click to expand...

Dont tell porkies then.

Andy


----------



## rgs (Sep 6, 2009)

Look forummers whatever HJS did or did not do, unless he was cheating on the course, does not merit,IMHO, 4 pages of comments. 

Lets get back to discussing other more important issues.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2009)

Crime of the century..................


----------



## MikeH (Sep 6, 2009)

good evening all

having been on holiday for the last two weeks - and with almost no internet access for the last four days - so I'm only really just reading through the posts and catching up on this situation.

I have no desire to prolong the debate unnecessarily but think it might be useful to give my views because ultimately, as editor, I'm responsible for what goes on here!

I can only reiterate what Brendy says that there is no case of one rule for one and one for others and. The GM staff and moderators aim to deal with everyone and every situation on a case by case basis and hopefully with an even handed approach

Having had a look at all the posts I'd have done what medwayjon did and removed them. 

Whether or not you think Homer's posts/actions deserved the riposte they got is of course up to the individual, but Jon (and retrospectively me too) felt enough people had had their say on the subject and that posts were getting a little out of hand on both sides.

Whether or not you agree with the above view is of course your own opinion, but it is my opinion, as the editor of Golf Monthly, that the threads did not reflect well on the forum and by association the Golf Monthly 'brand'.

There's a fine line good-natured banter and personal attacks (and also what is and is not appropriate material to be posting) and when in the opinion of the moderators or GM staff that line is crossed, posts will be removed and protagonists asked to moderate their postings.

It has happened a number of times before (most notably with posts regarding mono) and I suspect will happen again in the future although I would of course prefer it didn't!

I have said many many times before that this is YOUR forum and its here principally for you to chat about golf, arrange games, sell kit but also discuss off topic stuff too.

There are some great posters on the forum who have interesting opinions and views to proffer and debate and I for one can happily spend hours reading the posts here and putting my odd twopennth in on anything from the latest golf kit to star wars.

However at the end of the day I need to make sure that the content on the Golf Monthly website - including the forum - reflects well on a brand that will celebrate its centenary in two years time and is respected by golfers and the golf industry alike. 

Our advertisers and clients do read the posts on here and I often get comments from them about the quality of postings and the depth of golfing knowledge that GM forumers have. 

The decision to advertise with Golf Monthly is not, as one poster suggested, just about the raw numbers (ie the page impressions and unique users the GM site boasts) but rather what ultimately persuades advertisers to buy advertising space is the environment the adverts appear in and sort of golfers they are advertising to.  

Those golf companies who advertise with us on the website do so principally because they believe they are getting their advertising in front of the sort of people they are really keen to interact with - those serious about the game of golf. 

It's my view that any advertiser who logged on and saw the threads that are being discussed here would question whether or not that was an environment in which they'd want their adverts to appear. The same goes for potential new forumers who were browsing the site. Would they read those posts and think was a great place to come and get involved?

I of one don't think so.

I do hope we can draw a line under this and get back to doing what this forum does best. Talking golf and engaging in good-natured banter


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well said MikeH


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 6, 2009)

Iâ€™ve been waiting for this. All very good Mike, but It should never have been pulled. I feel more damage has been done by pulling it and I think this forum has lost some credibility in more ways than one. I'm seriously considering my involvement and I know a few others are not happy. I would go as far as to say we're trying to go along as if nothing happened at all. I would be more than happy to say Iâ€™ve been wrong, in fact I wish I could then we would know the end result. But we donâ€™t and thatâ€™s where the credibility is lost.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2009)

There's a fine line good-natured banter and personal attacks (and also what is and is not appropriate material to be posting) and when in the opinion of the moderators or GM staff that line is crossed, posts will be removed
		
Click to expand...

Mike.
 Just for clarification and future reference, could you highlight where  *exactly* that fine line was crossed?
There were no personal attacks. There was no foul language. There were no threats of retribution. There was banter, yes....plenty of it. But personal attacks????
No. None. Nada.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry I just cannot agree with many many parts of your post Mike.As suggested to Homer himself an apology for his crass lies would go a long way toward some respect for him being salvaged.For a youngster to put up a post like that we could maybe understand but from the guy who puts together 'our' forum page in the mag is bewildering.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry I just cannot agree with many many parts of your post Mike.As suggested to Homer himself an apology for his crass lies would go a long way toward some respect for him being salvaged.
		
Click to expand...

I personally don't think Homer needs to apologise as such. His actions didn't hurt anyone else.
What I find hard to accept is that for the vast majority this was a giggle...albeit at somebody elses expense. OK schoolboy stuff some may say, but it was bloody funny all the same.
To come out now with the excuse that "boundaries had been crossed" and that things had got "personal"...nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 7, 2009)

Totally agree Smiffy with regards to the banter but the line for me WAS crossed when he brings up his wifes illness as a deflection...for me that crossed the line, ffs if that had been me caught telling the porkies I would have been sitting chortling at some of the posts but hey we are all different I suppose.


----------



## Parmo (Sep 7, 2009)

Please for the love of god and homergate, can we putt this to bed please, mind you after last weekend I will three putt that aswell


----------



## Wildrover (Sep 7, 2009)

Guys, it's a golf forum, not the United Nations. Get over it and move on. I didn't read the deleted posts regarding Homer and frankly I don't give a monkey's what happened. The Mods have a job to do that I guess is a pretty thankless task, would you want to commit your time to do it?
Now start talking about golf for god's sake.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok wild, but this is the same guy who in the past has slatted mono for some funny stories, so I think he's good enough for it.


----------



## Wildrover (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not saying he doesn't, it's all this freedom of speech and censorship talk, I feel it's over the top on a forum where we should be talking about golf, not about human rights and amnesty international. Bono will be getting involved next.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not saying he doesn't, it's all this freedom of speech and censorship talk, I feel it's over the top on a forum where we should be talking about golf, not about human rights and amnesty international. Bono will be getting involved next.
		
Click to expand...

We're in "out of bounds" now though. Anything (within reason) goes.
The long and the short of it is, we're being told who we can and can't take the piss out of now.
That's all it was, a bit of mickey taking. But no, we're censored.
Out of order in my book


----------



## medwayjon (Sep 7, 2009)

Rob, you can take the piss out of me mate, no probs.

BTW do you still putt like a girl!?!?


----------



## Pants (Sep 7, 2009)

It was definitely a mistake to pull the threat.

OK there might have been a few more posts on the original subject but, having pulled it, there have now been 4 pages of posts - most of which are of a negative nature to the forum and GM.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 7, 2009)

Aye pants,strange one that,maybe it's cos there no witty humour in this one....prepare for another thread removal guys.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2009)

BTW do you still putt like a girl!?!?  

Click to expand...

I most certainly do


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2009)

Taking the mickey from who ever is fun, but it needs to be funny, and not personal. That post was getting personal.

So far the Mods have been doing fine in my view. Not 'fun police' at all.


----------



## mancity101 (Sep 7, 2009)

have i missed something, i read 4 pages and i havent a clue whats happening, or is it all too private?

take the pee out of me!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2009)

Taking the mickey from who ever is fun, but it needs to be funny, and not personal. That post was getting personal.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it was Murph.
If I missed something "personal" please enlighten me.
But from where I was sitting it was gentle pee taking.
But one mans pee taking is one mans personal I guess


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2009)

Smiffy, your last line sums it up perfectly.


----------



## Sneds (Sep 7, 2009)

What was said in that thread was nothing in comparison to when Homer was hounding Mono. 

The homergate thread was more ironic than offensive imo. x


----------



## DCB (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay gents, it's done & dusted now. The thread has gone into dead thread heaven. 

We've all had a laugh at things and either agreed or disagreed with what happened to the thread. We can't change anything now.

Now let's move and leave this in the past where it belongs.


----------



## Gustavo (Sep 7, 2009)

Taking the mickey from who ever is fun, but it needs to be funny, and not personal. That post was getting personal.

So far the Mods have been doing fine in my view. Not 'fun police' at all.
		
Click to expand...

Except when you or others ripped into Mono. That was OK was it ?  

Complete hypocrites.


----------



## Gustavo (Sep 7, 2009)

We're in "out of bounds" now though. Anything (within reason) goes.
The long and the short of it is, we're being told who we can and can't take the piss out of now.
That's all it was, a bit of mickey taking. But no, we're censored.
Out of order in my book
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you Smiffy.


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Sep 7, 2009)

But no, we're censored.
		
Click to expand...

We've been censored for questioning the integrity of a long standing, and apparently respected GM Forum member, despite the fact he was talking complete and utter cojones !!!!


----------



## brendy (Sep 8, 2009)

Which part of this thread is censored?, the previous threads removed were done so as the tone they were setting was getting beyond a joke.

The matter has been dealt with, analysed, discussed and given a post mortem Quincy himself would have been proud of.

Let it go, none of us that are impartial really want to read any more of this as it is neither here nor there for us, we would rather see the forum return to its airy, free flowing, dignified form.
Those that persist in registering their unhapiness are doing nothing to help how they are being perceived by other members less interested in this subject. (banter at the start didnt take long to turn into sour, sarcastic and dour witted responses).
 The source of some of these comments, I have to say surprised and disappointed me as they are usually mild mannered live and let live members.
 You are either here to join in the chat and partake in all things golf or you need to find something else to amuse yourself and spend your time on.
I will not apologise if I am being blunt about this as nothing else seems to be getting through.
No more whinging or point scoring on this subject from either viewpoint, Take this post as the final straw on this subject, it ends here.
Thank you.


----------



## Chrimbo (Sep 8, 2009)

No more whinging or point scoring on this subject from either viewpoint, Take this post as the final straw on this subject, it ends here.
Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Will someone please rest the rest of us what's been going on!  

We are reading the various threads and making wild assumptions as to what has happened we all know where that leads to â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

By the way where has Mono gone?   Heâ€™s been exceedingly quite recently and Iâ€™m starting to think that there is a link between him and subject of this mystery


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 8, 2009)

Was thinking that myself.  Come on mono show ur face and let us know your ok.

I think the guy in question here has shown to the forum for what he is. He's even lost his job with GM, and he's lost alot of faith that people showed in him on here.

Let this be it over


----------



## Parmo (Sep 8, 2009)

No more whinging or point scoring on this subject from either viewpoint, Take this post as the final straw on this subject, it ends here.
Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Will someone please rest the rest of us what's been going on!  

We are reading the various threads and making wild assumptions as to what has happened we all know where that leads to â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

By the way where has Mono gone?   Heâ€™s been exceedingly quite recently and Iâ€™m starting to think that there is a link between him and subject of this mystery  

Click to expand...

Summary of Homergate:

Homer starts numerous threads stating "the come back" and he hasnâ€™t played in a number of weeks as per threads.

Someone checks the R&A at Royal Ascot scoring and Homer had played the weekend before his come back, twice.

Homer states someone has filled his card in by mistake, handed them both in and someone notices that homer over two rounds has been cut by 0.2 for the two rounds and adjusts his hcp on his sig.

It all gets personal and the witch hunt is in full flow.

Mods delete any thread on the matter to which creates mass panic and anger from the masses, they see it as a totalitarian forum and the pitch forks are sharpened.

Homer's integrity is questioned and GM sack or Homer leaves the forum pages that he has done a cracking job on.  

The Mods struggle to regain control of the masses and Mono returns with warm words of support of Homer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2009)

Parmo

Thank you for the synopsis which is pretty accurate except

Only one card was used on the Saturday. The second round on the MOnday has been explained to me by the club but as no-one give a fig about truth or relevancy I'll leave it at that. 

My handicap was erroneously increased back to 11.5 and then corrected down to the original 11.3. I managed a 0.2 cut on Sunday and now play off 11.1

I wasn't sacked but reached an agreement with MikeH regarding my position following the events over the weekend

I got slated for attacking Mono in the past and agree with those although I have been in touch privately (again people make assumptions) to offer my apologies (this was done long before last week!) and me and him are fine

Its regretable that people are willing to get way over-excited about something that has no real releavance to a golf forum or their own lives and then resort to schoolboy bullying to press home a point. Its over and what has been has been. I'm happy that my conscience is clear and despite the disappointment of not collating the pages intend to remain a full and active member of the forum.


----------



## Chrimbo (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Parmo for clearing it up.


----------



## Parmo (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry Homer for the incorrections, I wasnt really paying attention to the threads as I didnt log on until Monday.


----------



## birdieman (Sep 8, 2009)

Homer,
If you ask your match and handicap at Ascot to correct the errors that still appear on the howdidido website then that would shut up your detractors. Until that is done you will remain unders suspicion of the heinous crime of 'playing golf when telling others you're at home recuperating'.

It would take no time and the information presented online by your club via howdidido should really be accurate anyways. I operate this software as a match and handicap and it is simple to correct this kind of stuff.

I'm sorry you feel victimised by all this. I haven't commented to date but think that doing the above would help.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2009)

Birdieman

I was kind of under the impression it had been sorted. I got a 0.2 cut on the weekend and my handicap is now 11.1 so assumed it had been reset to 11.3. I'm not sure if the administrator would bother going back to correct a list of a historical event (I can ask if it would appease the doubters) but as long as my handicap is correct surely that is the main thing

Parmo,

No apology needed I'm grateful for your summary of the events initially. However being guilty of crimes against the state (or GM forum as it was fomrerly known) I wanted to make sure the synopsis was factually correct


----------



## minty18 (Sep 8, 2009)

I got stick in the past for giving mono grief, rightly so imho. I dont know the full story with Homer as i wasnt on here through the weekend but i'm sure i would have joined in the ribbing if he had told a porky!

As with the Mono incidents I'm not sure why such a big thing has been made of it, if someone said something personal about me on here i think i'd just laugh and probly give some back, definitely wouldnt lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Homer,
If you ask your match and handicap at Ascot to correct the errors that still appear on the howdidido website then that would shut up your detractors. Until that is done you will remain unders suspicion of the heinous crime of 'playing golf when telling others you're at home recuperating'.

It would take no time and the information presented online by your club via howdidido should really be accurate anyways. I operate this software as a match and handicap and it is simple to correct this kind of stuff.

I'm sorry you feel victimised by all this. I haven't commented to date but think that doing the above would help.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and he knew that days ago, it's the first thing I would have done. Homer was at his club at the weekend I would have demanded the two rounds that he siad he never done removed. Homer has left the door open, wide, and he's still doing it.

There way too much bull going on here. On one hand we get it doesnt matter then we get the bully stuff. This sympathy card your now playing is pathetic. 

Homer, drop it or sort it, then I will happily say sorry and you know that fine well.


----------



## Fore (Sep 8, 2009)

despite the disappointment of not collating the pages intend to remain a full and active member of the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Homer,
i'm glad to see you are still around.
I'll always remember your warm welcome to the Forum reponse to my first ever post on here and always like to read your informed opinions and the site would be poorer without you.

Fore.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes and he knew that days ago, it's the first thing I would have done.
		
Click to expand...

As I said and you chose to ignore, my handicap was revised back to the original 11.3. I got a 0.2 cut on the weekend and now off 11.1

I got it sorted privately and knew that any attmept to corroborate my discussions between the club and myself would have been met with another round of suspicion and "banter". My handicap is correct, and the matter between the club and I resolved.

I imagine its too neat and tidy for some on here but its done and dusted. LIVE WITH IT


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes and he knew that days ago, it's the first thing I would have done.
		
Click to expand...

As I said and you chose to ignore, my handicap was revised back to the original 11.3. I got a 0.2 cut on the weekend and now off 11.1

I got it sorted privately and knew that any attmept to corroborate my discussions between the club and myself would have been met with another round of suspicion and "banter". My handicap is correct, and the matter between the club and I resolved.

I imagine its too neat and tidy for some on here but its done and dusted. LIVE WITH IT
		
Click to expand...


I'm not on about HC and you know that, it's what I replied to above and there is a simple way of sorting it, but no, the doors open again. Take off the blinkers man.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2009)

Unless you want some form of signed affadavit from the club I'm not sure what your problem is. I got it resolved, decided that after the grief over the weekend any further explanation would be met with suspicion anyway and decided to hold counsel. If the club don't want to go back and amend previous data (its a competition from 3 weeks ago so I can't see why they'd bother) as long as my handicap is correct there is nothing left to resolve

As I said - ITS FINISHED AND RESOLVED - GET OVER IT!!!!!!


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Door open. Birdieman gave you the simple answer but you skirt round it........every time.


----------



## birdieman (Sep 8, 2009)

My concern as a match and handicap is I would want the corrections made as if scores are in the system that didn't actually occur them the CSS of both comps could be affected which could move people into and out of buffer zones if the CSS did change, probably won't but you just dont know. 

If I didn't sort it, it would be a poor reflection of me as a M+H sec.

3 weeks ago??  - I thought the 2 comps were last week??

For what its worth I believe Homer on this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2009)

The competition was on the bank holiday and you could play two rounds over the three days. The initial problem occured on the Saturday and I've received an explanation for the Monday.

To be fair to the H/C guy he is new to the role and so finding his feet having got dumped when the previous guy decided to quit the role. I'll mention the CSS to him or any of the committee tonight when I go to practice.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

While you're there, I would mention to remove the scores you never done.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2009)

Tommo

Will you let it die - what is your obsession with this - ITS OVER. Please stop sending me PM's I have nothing more to say to you on the subject - you are beginning to look like a stalker now


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Tommo

Will you let it die - what is your obsession with this - ITS OVER. Please stop sending me PM's I have nothing more to say to you on the subject - you are beginning to look like a stalker now
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but you'll reply to everyone else, but you say it's over to me....now why is that. I'll just ignore the stalker bit. Could that be the PMs encouraging you to stay on or the ones to help sort this mess out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm saying its over PER SE not just with you. I've explained myself on here, but you send PM's still chipping away. Why? I'm not going to change what's been said in public. Only you seem to be keen to carry it on further. Everyone else has said their piece and left it.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes I'm keen. What you say in public and the facts, as they stand on Howdidido, are two different things. Besides I'm good at chipping.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm going to spell this out one more time and then its finished. I will speak to the handicap secretary or committee members tonight but I can't imagine they'll be that bothered for a two week old event unless as birdieman says the CSS changes. As the score was way over par I can't see it making any difference. If they don't change it what you going to do - moan ad infinitum until they do

Now please let it go like everyone else - only you seemed so concerned about something that has no impact on you, this forum or your own golf game


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm going to spell this out one more time and then its finished.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bunkered (Sep 8, 2009)

Homer, let me take you back a couple of months when i exposed what was going on with a couple of folk on this site regarding there away scores, where by they were basically cheating by increasing there own handicap, they never got half as much stick as you have over this.


----------



## Parmo (Sep 8, 2009)

Homer, let me take you back a couple of months when i exposed what was going on with a couple of folk on this site regarding there away scores, where by they were basically cheating by increasing there own handicap, they never got half as much stick as you have over this.
		
Click to expand...

Tell all, who has been a bandit on away days?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2009)

Name names. Lets see if those who cast the first stone and all that.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 8, 2009)

Name names. Lets see if those who cast the first stone and all that.
		
Click to expand...

For someone who wants to let things go you seem intent on kicking the arse out of this!! Perhaps you are enjoying the attention.


----------



## brendy (Sep 8, 2009)

As I mentioned 16 hours ago, this is the end. As of 9pm tonight, this thread is being shelved also, I dont want to see any more bickering, rightly, wrongly or even remotely on this subject. Im fed up reading both sides to be honest.

Don't say you weren't given notice.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here come the cops....again.


----------



## brendy (Sep 8, 2009)

You're nicked sonny jim!


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've got a good story, honest constable.


----------



## Pants (Sep 8, 2009)

Name names. Lets see if those who cast the first stone and all that.
		
Click to expand...

For someone who wants to let things go you seem intent on kicking the arse out of this!! Perhaps you are enjoying the attention.
		
Click to expand...

I think he's only trying to keep his average post count up.  I make it about 170 or so in the last week.  At this rate he will easily reach the 10,000 by Christmas. And we are all falling for it by encouraging him   

If he did go back to work on Monday/Tuesday he obviously hasn't got a lot done as he seems to have spent most of the day posting on the Forum.  Oh to work in the Public Sector.  Oh to work


----------



## brendy (Sep 8, 2009)

Careful now, it nearly looks like you have a thing for homer, checking up on how many posts he has made.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2009)

Is this the way to run a [****] ballroom?????


----------



## Pants (Sep 8, 2009)

Got a thing for Homer  

No. I just enjoy watching people setting themselves up in the firing line


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2009)

We've got until 9.00pm lads....


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you stop the clock, I'm off for my tea.


----------



## Pants (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought that a forum about golf would be interesting but a bit stayed but joined as I enjoy what little golf I play and wanted to learn more.  I didn't realise how much fun you can have on a forum though.

Who will be the next victim?

I must say that the Fun Police have really excelled themselves.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

2000 plus hits and you want to pull this as well. On behalf of the advertisers you could never pull Dallas when JR was shot for the fear of being shot yourself. This is OOB.

There is a wee note in there somewhere.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 8, 2009)

170 posts in a week, god he's slipping. He normally does over 200.
I think your right about the limelight.

Can someone if not homer answer this?
Why did he tell porkies?
And what was his gain?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2009)

Who will be the next victim?
		
Click to expand...

You if you want.
Tell a porkie or three


----------



## vig (Sep 8, 2009)

This is getting boring now.

I'm not really bothered what went off and who is right or wrong.
The threads are just repeating themselves now.

Brendy, pull it now.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2009)

170 posts in a week, god he's slipping.
		
Click to expand...

It's only Tuesday


----------



## brendy (Sep 8, 2009)

Im suere I saw a bigger spoon here somewhere Ian.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2009)

This is getting boring now.

I'm not really bothered what went off and who is right or wrong.
The threads are just repeating themselves now.

Brendy, pull it now.
		
Click to expand...

Yer barrrrrred!


And give me back my bloody scampi you thieving Northern git.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 8, 2009)

If the criteria for pulling a thread is that it is boring......please can every "which driver should I buy" or  "should I buy this putter" thread be pulled before they see the light of day?


----------



## DCB (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2009)

which driver should I buy
		
Click to expand...

Ping G15
HTH


----------



## IM01 (Sep 8, 2009)

It would take no time and the information presented online by your club via howdidido should really be accurate anyways. I operate this software as a match and handicap and it is simple to correct this kind of stuff.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree with Birdieman but surely your club should have resolved this matter before your 2 rounds at the weekend especially when the phantom .2 took you from 11.3 - 11.5 allowing you to play off 12 for the comp.


----------



## Parmo (Sep 8, 2009)

With power comes great responsibility young mod.


----------



## colint (Sep 8, 2009)

nicely put DC


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

[/quote

Ah, that line looks bent to me....know what I mean.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Parmo (Sep 8, 2009)

You may delete the thread but you will never hide the truth!!!

That was in a movie I think


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

You may delete the thread but you will never hide the truth!!!

That was in a movie I think 

Click to expand...

No, it was not a movie.

How much longer have we got before the lights go out.


----------



## Parmo (Sep 8, 2009)

You may delete the thread but you will never hide the truth!!!

That was in a movie I think 

Click to expand...

No, it was not a movie.

How much longer have we got before the lights go out.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry, this happens every so often.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

This is getting boring now.

I'm not really bothered what went off and who is right or wrong.
The threads are just repeating themselves now.

Brendy, pull it now.
		
Click to expand...

Vig old chap, have you seen that new movie.....ehrrr....whats it's name.....Fun police 2. It's out soon, very soon.


----------



## brendy (Sep 8, 2009)

This is getting boring now.

I'm not really bothered what went off and who is right or wrong.
The threads are just repeating themselves now.

Brendy, pull it now.
		
Click to expand...

Vig old chap, have you seen that new movie.....ehrrr....whats it's name.....Fun police 2. It's out soon, very soon.
		
Click to expand...

Ive just been given a new toy there gents, coming to a thread near you very soon


----------



## Dodger (Sep 8, 2009)

It would take no time and the information presented online by your club via howdidido should really be accurate anyways. I operate this software as a match and handicap and it is simple to correct this kind of stuff.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree with Birdieman but surely your club should have resolved this matter before your 2 rounds at the weekend especially when the phantom .2 took you from 11.3 - 11.5 allowing you to play off 12 for the comp.
		
Click to expand...

Amongst all the crap in this thread at last someone puts up a post worthy of an answer,an honest answer mind....


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 8, 2009)

And there we have it, the final nail. And all you people who thought I, and others, should have gone to bed.

This is a sad day for this forum. You can't pull this now.


----------



## madandra (Sep 8, 2009)

Leave it on.


----------



## Sneds (Sep 8, 2009)

35 minutes left. I'm excited x


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2009)

35 minutes left. I'm excited x
		
Click to expand...

I've just checked.
I'm not


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 8, 2009)

Having started this thread due to my frustration at a couple of thread being removed, which I still dont believe should have but thats by the by now, while I undersatnd the job of the mods I dont agree with the reasons given.  To find that this thread is in threat of the bin really disappoints me.

I certainly didnt expect it to go on for so long and again I will be really disappointed if this is pulled aswell. Its been said that its because its getting boring..... 

Ive been bored by a lot more on this forum before.

Just let the thread runs its course like the rest of them and it will go away.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 8, 2009)

Not excitied here either!


cant wait till 9 pm, to see what happens. I've read about 30 posts and not a word from homer. Must be some kind of record

I think he's run away with mono!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2009)

It would take no time and the information presented online by your club via howdidido should really be accurate anyways. I operate this software as a match and handicap and it is simple to correct this kind of stuff.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree with Birdieman but surely your club should have resolved this matter before your 2 rounds at the weekend especially when the phantom .2 took you from 11.3 - 11.5 allowing you to play off 12 for the comp.
		
Click to expand...

Amongst all the crap in this thread at last someone puts up a post worthy of an answer,an honest answer mind....
		
Click to expand...

But who's to answer? And why does anyone give a flyer? According to the post the blame lies squarely with RA. They need to put it right.

The kids in my 8 year-olds playground would be proud of this thread. Sniping from one side to the other. He did this - he did that - he did something else - bunch of kids with nothing better to do.

It really is time to grow up Guys.


----------



## brendy (Sep 8, 2009)

One of the new toys is the ability to lock threads down Farney, its not being binned, for now.

Im also off on my dinner, did I say 9pm?


----------

